# visitors



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

In the past I have been happy to have Marshalltown come to my house...but I am not very happy to see Jim tomorrow  ....O well I think it will be ok in the long run. Jim has been good to me.
thanks http://www.marshalltown.com/default.aspx


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Why no happy?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

MacDry said:


> Why no happy?


he is taking something back I don't know how I worked with out it and now I do not want to work with out it!


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

What'd he lend you?

Run to Canada!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> he is taking something back I don't know how I worked with out it and now I do not want to work with out it!


 
Iceroc somthin is up with you and those Marshall town kids but you halfta tell us what it is


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

its all good...I want to take Jim to Trim tex ...next time I go. what do you think Joe ?


----------



## nawaz (Dec 15, 2014)

*nice*

Didn't like them, They torn up the paper metal bead, Hard to use in tight areas like narrow hallways, If there is a light cut out near the corner then that's a hassel, You still have to hand do the tops and bottoms so for me they don't suit my work, But you may have long bulk heads to run etc, Use trimtex or metal beads and they could be good.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

nawaz said:


> Didn't like them, They torn up the paper metal bead, Hard to use in tight areas like narrow hallways, If there is a light cut out near the corner then that's a hassel, You still have to hand do the tops and bottoms so for me they don't suit my work, But you may have long bulk heads to run etc, Use trimtex or metal beads and they could be good.


you lost me ...


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Maybe it is a riddle, and the answer is bead boxers.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Going to have to wait for joe to translate this one. ????


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> Maybe it is a riddle, and the answer is bead boxers.


Winner


----------

